# Venting Geophagus 'Tapajos orange head'



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

The only fish I have experience with venting is the bolivian ram. Does it work the same way for orange heads? If so, I think all six of mine are males!!!! :?

I've been trying to get pictures of them for awhile, but it's been difficult. They're mellow at certain times of the day, but as soon as they see me, they're like puppies begging for food! I call them my 'puppies'. I'll keep trying to get good pics. The biggest issue is that I can't tell all 6 of them apart, so once I get a few pics, I lose track of who I photographed! I will try to post at least a few pictures later today.

I observe them often, and I thought i'd be able to tell their sex that way. Aside from one very very reserved fish (still defends its territory though) though, they all bicker equally. They're all about the same size, at 4.5" currently. I haven't seen any mating behavior yet. I've had them since last September.

If anyone can answer my question, I'd be greatful!


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

As motivation, here are some pics 


















































































Between those pics, I think I've covered all 6 orange heads, but definitely atleast 5 of them. If you can't help out, I hope you enjoy the pics anyway. Thanks!

Lara


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *Isis24*,

I'll go out on a limb and say the photo below the satanoperca may be a female. And to be a little more controversial, I do not think your geos are the tapajos variant, but rather Geophagus sp. "Araguaria - Orange Head".


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks, DFF. About the 'Araguaia' variant--they do look similar to the ones you used to have, but...you might want to take that up with Ed :wink: I got these fish from him!

Aren't these fish adorable though? Is it just because they're mine that I think they're beautiful? LOL.


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

They are "Tapajos"......yellow cheek....and the top of the peduncle is bright orange.

You can vent them like most other cichlids. At 4.5" it shouldn't be too hard.

Aside from that, the best way is to follow their development. For example, Ed once mentioned that males develop fin extensions (e.g. pelvic fins) a few weeks earlier than females, which I found to be accurate.


----------



## sufcsam94 (Apr 14, 2010)

*** got to say picture 6 the fish looks like a Geophagus Jurupari (I have 4 types of Geophagus in my tank) But the that Geophagus looks PHENOMENAL  opcorn: :fish:


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

sufcsam94 said:


> I've got to say picture 6 the fish looks like a Geophagus Jurupari (I have 4 types of Geophagus in my tank) But the that Geophagus looks PHENOMENAL  opcorn: :fish:


It's a Satanoperca leucosticta.


----------



## sufcsam94 (Apr 14, 2010)

peathenster said:


> sufcsam94 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got to say picture 6 the fish looks like a Geophagus Jurupari (I have 4 types of Geophagus in my tank) But the that Geophagus looks PHENOMENAL  opcorn: :fish:
> ...


Yes that's the latin name for the Jurupari Geophagus


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

sufcsam94 said:


> peathenster said:
> 
> 
> > sufcsam94 said:
> ...


No it's not. Satanoperca jurupari and Satanoperca leucosticta are two different scientifically described fish.

However many LFS incorrectly label all the Satanoperca species as Jurupari. Much like a decade a go, most LFS simply labled any geos for sale as Surinamensis.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the back up! I thought I had submitted a post earlier today stating that the fish is Satanoperca leucosticta, but it seems that I forgot to click the submit button!


----------

